# 8675309 2005 Toyota 4runner Build Thread



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Subject: 2005 Toyota 4runner SR5 4x4 V8

Exterior:
Revtek 3 inch lift
Moto Metal 955 16x8
Good Year MTR 285/75/16
Flow master in near future.

Interior stock for now.

Stereo in the works. I will need to install it.

Tonight I will install a Panasonic 6505 and Sirius tuner. Already had it wired for my other Toyota so it should only take an hour or so.

I have the equipment in hand and will hopefully start this weekend.

Amp is a Rockford Fosgate Power T4004
Sub is a JBL GTO 1220 2 ohm
Passive for now! Orion HCCA 6.5-4ohm, ADS Concept PX tweeters, ADS crossover not sure on the model but it is the bigger crossover, not the one in the picture.


I will post more photos as I get them.


----------



## KnightWhoSaysNI (Jul 23, 2007)

Nice setup! Do you have experience bridging two channels of a T4004 @ 2ohms? Do they get hot fast? Run just fine? good power for a sub?

It just that Ive seen that amp for sale and thought about doing the same thing myself


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Well I ordered a set of 4 inch coaxials/comp. I have a couple of ideas at the present time. First idea is to mount the coaxial in the kick and do a second tweeter at 12000 Hz up in the a-pillar. The second idea is to mount the coax in the upper door. The location in the picture can be removed from the door panel. I can do the glass work on the panel and cover in the stock vinyl and attach it back to the door. It will keep it somewhat factory looking. The lower doors will hold a vifa 8. 

Just some ideas in my head at the moment.

Kicks will give better path lengths. Upper doors will ruin imaging but raise the sound stage tremendously. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

honestly that choice is really a personal one...which it more important to you: stage height or imaging? Yea i know it sucks, but others have claimed to have both using either way  The way you sit in the 4Runner, i would recommend higher placement IMO


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

One plus is that afte the first of the year I am going to purchase one more 
T4004 and an old school rockford symetry and go active again. If I go high and time align when active I may solve the problem.



azngotskills said:


> honestly that choice is really a personal one...which it more important to you: stage height or imaging? Yea i know it sucks, but others have claimed to have both using either way  The way you sit in the 4Runner, i would recommend higher placement IMO


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Would an extra pair of tweeters on the door panels - higher passed than the ones in the kickpanels, and out of phase - maybe help widen the sound stage? Any thoughts, people?


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

You're going to need some good T/A and eq'ing capabilities if you install the coaxials up that high in your door.


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

8675309 said:


> One plus is that afte the first of the year I am going to purchase one more
> T4004 and an old school rockford symetry and go active again. If I go high and time align when active I may solve the problem.


The Symmetry is sweet but I think your money would be more well spent on a 3sixty.2.


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

If the factory looks are very important to you, go for it. I have a Tacoma & I placed my comps in the stock locations. Even though the system sounds great; I know I need to bring my staging a little bit up.

This issue is going to be accomplished by the time I upgrade my amps to the Alpine PDX & H701 combo for some T/A & eq'ing capabilities. 

Meanwhile, After you finish your install play with different setting adjustments, and even try some out phase with your comps, and maybe this improves the staging & imaging. As far as symmetry, the 3sixty.2 will fix it. 

Check my cardomain for some install photos. Good luck. BTW, sweet ride


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

I think I am going to go with the kicks on this. Kicks have never failed me in 16 years of car audio. I will do a second tweeter up high.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

8675309 said:


> I think I am going to go with the kicks on this. Kicks have never failed me in 16 years of car audio. I will do a second tweeter up high.


8's in the doors and mids and tweets in the kicks. MAybe a pair of tweets in the A pillars to bring the stage up. 

Ok well we're on the same page.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Since I have had some time to spend on design and time over holidays and vacation I was able to build some decent 12 db passive xovers for a temp setup. Please know that I want the following setup but I have spent more money than I needed too over the last 6 months. The first image is what I would like to have. The second image is what I am going to do for the time being.










This will be my setup










I am using a custom passive that I will call blackbox. I am not going to go into extreme detail on it. All I will say is that someone with Pioneer, Harris Tech xover, True RTA, Phoenix Gold EQ, and lots of testing helped. I came up with a design that will work for me for the time. I used spare parts I had to test and I purchased quality parts once I got the design down. Once I got the new parts I tested again to verify the sound was still good. 

The equipment consist of
Panasonic 6505 and Sirius tuner

Interfire IFH-2120 x 2 not the cheap **** they have produced. These are high current amps that tied for amp of the year against the JBL Crown.

Phoenix Gold TIDEQ electronic dual 30 band EQ will be used on the mids and tweeters

Pioneer 6.5 mids from a 720 PRS comp set 80hz-2500hz

Pioneer Premier TS3PRS tweeters 2800hz-up

Pioneer Tweeters from 720 PRS comp set 13000hz and up

Diyma 12's 

I will use the stock door locations for the mids. I will put the tweeters from the 720 set high either in the stock door location or the apillar, this will be finalized with testing. The T3's will go in a custom kick panel as close to the mid as possible. 

It is not going to be the fanciest setup to start with but it will get me going from a long absence of a stereo.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

I am goint to start the kicks by the end of the week, so I will start with Pictures on that first.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Here are some screen shots from the Pheonix Gold TIDEQ


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Some pics of the internals of one of my amps.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

picture of a tweeter from the prs 720 set beside the premier T3's


----------



## CMR22 (Feb 10, 2007)

Nice. So no pics of the custom crossovers?


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Not yet. I will post some within the week, I need a little time to finish them up.




CMR22 said:


> Nice. So no pics of the custom crossovers?


----------



## rj671j (Jul 7, 2007)

Nice equip. I will be watching your progress closely as I'm in a '04 runner sport 4x4-always looking for ideas. Using stock locations I needed tons of eq to raise sound stage.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

looks nice man..
looking foward to the rest..


----------



## DonutHands (Jan 27, 2006)

nice eq, its just missing 4-6 outputs


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Yeah that is the only downfall. If you had 4 of these you would have one hell of a active setup.



internecine said:


> nice eq, its just missing 4-6 outputs


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

I was going to work on my stuff today but I decided to have a family day today.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

OK I purchased one more amp. So I will now have 4 Interfire IFH-2120's. One for the subs, One for the tweets, and one for each Morel 8. I will also have one dsm40 to run the center channel

I am ready to work on this some more this weekend. I am devoting the entire saturday to this.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

I got the doors complete and the kick panels complete. 

I took photos and went to download the pictures and the card is corrupted. I am going to try to retrieve the data and I will post.

I will post some basic photos of the finished product tonight. 

I ended up using an MB Quart QSD 210 comp set in the kicks. I needed a mid so I ended up buying this kit. I am very glad I got it now! At the moment I only have 3 amps going; one amp on the comp set and one amp per morel. 

I have to say that I have considered not using subs because I am so impressed by the output of the morels. I did use 2 sheets of acoustical foam in each door, around 45 square feet of deadener in each door, 1/4 birch in all of the big holes, and 8 lbs of clay around each woofer.

The bass is great and I honestly don’t need anything else. 
For an average listener a pair of 8's will get the job done.

After tweaking the EQ on the 3sixty.2 I am pleasantly surprised by the sound of the QSD's. The tweeters don’t sound harsh at all. I was going to fiberglass kicks and work off axis because the sounded the best that way. After moving some wires and plugs around I was able to work in the off axis kicks. I did mount the tweeters at about 15 degrees. I had to remove the park break which was a pain, but it was worth it. I used clay and molded my enclosure behind the factory kick. I will post pictures shortly. 

As far as the back, it is a mess at the time. I have my kinetik 1400, 3 amps, and wiring. I did not have time to work on this and I want to make up my mind on if I am going to use subs. That will affect my final layout.

Next weekend I am going to focus on the center channel.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Pictures of the kicks and amps

I will post the actual work when and if I can recover the damaged card photos. I need to line up the grills



















The mess that will get cleaned up


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

AAAAWWWWWW, how cute. That battery has a lil' nest


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Yeah I need to get that squared away pretty quick. I orig had just the battery and a couple of sections of foam in it but you cold here it bumping around on gravel roads




t3sn4f2 said:


> AAAAWWWWWW, how cute. That battery has a lil' nest


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

8675309 said:


> Yeah I need to get that squared away pretty quick. I orig had just the battery and a couple of sections of foam in it but you cold here it bumping around on gravel roads


Nice setup though, I really like the flat style MBquart grills. I also like the battery right there close to the amps. I have not read through the whole thread to see but did you relocate or add an additional one?


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

add

I did this so I could play the system for long periods of time without cranking.



t3sn4f2 said:


> Nice setup though, I really like the flat style MBquart grills. I also like the battery right there close to the amps. I have not read through the whole thread to see but did you relocate or add an additional one?


----------



## Miska (Jul 25, 2007)

My speaker placement is very similar to yours. Adding the extra tweets in the pillars really helped the stage height.. you wont be disappointed. 
Looks real nice!!

http://i210.photobucket.com/albums/bb184/amiska0001/IMG_0170.jpg

Nice battery!!

http://i210.photobucket.com/albums/bb184/amiska0001/IMG_0138.jpg


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

I got some SEM color and I am going to paint the grills and mounting brackets the same color as the interior.


----------



## R1100S (Feb 12, 2008)

8675309 said:


> I got some SEM color and I am going to paint the grills and mounting brackets the same color as the interior.


I think that will look SWEET! 

I have a 2006 Tacama, and am planning on an identical kick panel set-up. I really have to thank you! After lots of research, you have saved me from building a custom panel and losing my dead-pedal.

It's obvious now that my 5 1/4" components won't fit. I'm planning on buying a set of MB Quart QSD-210's to install in my kick panels. Like you, I also plan on using SEM Color match spray to make the grills and grill surrounds match the factory color.

How much sound-deadening did you install behind the kick panels? Are the mids simply mounted to the plastic, or is there a fiberglass enclosure behind the mids?

I removed my stock kick panels today and was surprised by the lack of space behind the driver's kick. How much wire re-location did you have to do? How frustrating was that (on the 6-pack scale)? I'm looking for a totally flush installation like you have........that doesn't look easy to achieve with speakers of ANY depth in a Tacoma/4-Runner. 

I guess what I'm asking is........Is it more complicated than it appears in your photos?


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Not much on my 4runner. I actually used clay to mold an enclosure behind the kick. 




R1100S said:


> I think that will look SWEET!
> 
> I have a 2006 Tacama, and am planning on an identical kick panel set-up. I really have to thank you! After lots of research, you have saved me from building a custom panel and losing my dead-pedal.
> 
> ...


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

I think I recovered my photos today. If I did I will post pictures of the doors and the new sub box.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

This is what I could salvage. The picture quality is not that good because of the recovery program.

Door before outer deadener. Every hole got some birch put in it.









Door when I decided to go to the Morels.









The speaker wire was routed through the door with a grommet.









The same door with the wire taped.









The only door photo I could salvage with the morel in.
I took the sound sheet out and used allot of clay around the morel









The start of the sub box. It is 3 sheets of .5 inch Baltic birch sandwiched. So the outer skin is 1.5 inches and the front baffle will be 2.5 when I am complete. The dark spots on the inside of the box are grind marks from smoothing the screws protruding.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

This is the box design for my new Diamond Audio D912D2 sub. The box will be 2.75 cube internal with a port of 11.75 x 2 x 35 long. As you can see the vent velocity is really low and there is a 3 DB bump around 40 hz. The SPL output and I am guessing on this will be around 130 db give or take a little. The impressive part is the F3 and that will be around 28 hz. I truly believe that this combo will play effectively and not damage the woofer. Of course tuning in the vehicle will be a must.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

graphs for everyone


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

I got the woofer today and I have the port dim now, so all I need to do is finish up the box.


----------

